# HP Touchpad Micro usb port damaged, cannot uninstall cm7



## playcs (Oct 19, 2011)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Very Difficult

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hello, I have an HP touchpad with cm7 alpha 3.0 installed. However, my touchpad's port seems to be defective. It won't charge properly nor can i connect it to the computer to transfer data. It will charge only if I apply some pressure when plugging in the micro usb cord, but it disconnects really easily at any slight movement.

I'm trying to uninstall cm7 so I can send it back for repairs. However, I cannot since the port is defective. Now i'm thinking, I should just drain the battery so they cannot power up my touchpad and determine it not covered by warranty. Hopefully they will just repair the port and send back my touchpad.

any suggestions?

thanks in advance!


----------



## harpo1 (Oct 13, 2011)

playcs said:


> Mod Type:: ROM
> 
> Difficulty:: Very Difficult
> 
> ...


Try a different cable.


----------



## playcs (Oct 19, 2011)

harpo1 said:


> Try a different cable.


already tried, it's definitely a defective port problem.


----------



## harpo1 (Oct 13, 2011)

playcs said:


> already tried, it's definitely a defective port problem.


Do you have a touchstone? Or boot into webos and download remove android from preware.


----------



## playcs (Oct 19, 2011)

harpo1 said:


> Do you have a touchstone? Or boot into webos and download remove android from preware.


i don't think it is possible to remove it within the hp touchpad itself. can you provide more detailed instructions?


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

playcs said:


> i don't think it is possible to remove it within the hp touchpad itself. can you provide more detailed instructions?


There is an application in Preware that will allow for removal on the android partitions


----------



## lathavim (Mar 6, 2012)

Nburnes said:


> There is an application in Preware that will allow for removal on the android partitions


Quote from Webosnations thread:

Preware 'Remove Android' Linux [background=transparent]App[/background] will do most of it and also then suggests use of 'Tailor' to remove the other Android partitions....


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## playcs (Oct 19, 2011)

so if my touchpad's micro usb port is broken in terms that it won't let me transfer data or won't even let my computer recognize the touchpad, how do i get this preware thing working?


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Everything I can think of that you could possibly use requires that you have Preware installed already.


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

It should still be under warranty if you bought it during the fire sale, try contacting HP about a warranty replacement.

Sent from my HP TouchDroid


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

LexiconDevil said:


> It should still be under warranty if you bought it during the fire sale, try contacting HP about a warranty replacement.
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchDroid


the warranty is void since he has android. he can still remove it and send it in like nothing happened though.


----------



## playcs (Oct 19, 2011)

hm, seems like there's no solution to uninstall android at this point. thanks for all the help and suggestions guys.

I think i'll drain the battery and send it in. They'll have to fix the port first before they can charge and power that sucker up. so even if they determine if it's not covered under warranty, they'll have to send it back anyways as they do not have the ownership title to my HP touchpad.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

playcs said:


> hm, seems like there's no solution to uninstall android at this point. thanks for all the help and suggestions guys.
> 
> I think i'll drain the battery and send it in. They'll have to fix the port first before they can charge and power that sucker up. so even if they determine if it's not covered under warranty, they'll have to send it back anyways as they do not have the ownership title to my HP touchpad.


I am aware of many people who have returned their TouchPad under warranty and none have been refused because Android was on it. Most cases, a different TouchPad was returned. I doubt they even bother to try to repair a returned device, just ship out a refurb to replace it. I have a friend who just purchased a reburbished one directly from HP, so they must have a few of them still floating around. He probably got one that was returned and repaired. Send it back, worst case you get it back unrepaired. Let us know what happens, at least PM me if you don't want to post here.


----------



## Ohmytvc15 (Mar 2, 2012)

it may just be a bad usb cord. chat with hp and they will send u a new one....an hp doesnt care if u installed android on it. its a hardware problem, they'll fix it.


----------



## osaeed (Oct 11, 2011)

Ohmytvc15 said:


> already tried, it's definitely a defective port problem.


----------



## playcs (Oct 19, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I am aware of many people who have returned their TouchPad under warranty and none have been refused because Android was on it. Most cases, a different TouchPad was returned. I doubt they even bother to try to repair a returned device, just ship out a refurb to replace it. I have a friend who just purchased a reburbished one directly from HP, so they must have a few of them still floating around. He probably got one that was returned and repaired. Send it back, worst case you get it back unrepaired. Let us know what happens, at least PM me if you don't want to post here.


thanks for the heads up! definitely going to send it in for repairs.


----------



## SimpleXu (Dec 9, 2011)

playcs said:


> Mod Type:: ROM
> 
> Difficulty:: Very Difficult
> 
> ...


You don't have to uninstall CM 7 before you send your TP back. If your TP in in warranty, they will replace you a new one no matter what OS you're using. All you need to do is tell the custom service your TP has problems.
I also installed CM 7, then there's one night with heavy rain and lighting, I forgot to unplug my TP from the power cable, and next morning my TP won't power on. Then I send my TP back and got a new one, which I'm using right now with CM 9.
I suggest you do the same, call the local custom service or get help from online service.
Good luck!


----------

